# CO Huts with the best turns nearby?



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Eiseman Hut is the best skiing that i have been at (12-14 huts)...never been to anything off of Red Mountain Pass (ouray) which i heard is really easy access.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*huts!*

i'm no hut master, but i've been to the polar star a few times, and the stuff above the hut makes for some awsome skiing. I'd definately jump at any invites there.

i have heard that there are lots of huts with very limited skiing, too. 

Have fun!

S


----------



## Ryde164 (Jun 7, 2007)

I could tell you, but then Id have to kill you


----------



## TripleG (Dec 10, 2007)

*at least wait*

tell me, wait until i get some crazy pow. then you can kill me...or more accurately my stunt double


----------



## Ryde164 (Jun 7, 2007)

Fowler Hilliard. Buuuuut good luck getting a spot, if you do let me know! There is some great, not too dangerous bowls, a short tour away.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Eiseman = Sickpants. Right off the deck, plus some great pitches within 10-15 minutes.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Peter Estin is excellent and Taggert/Green Wilson.

Peter


----------

